# Drumfest



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

there is a Drumfest at the point this weekend dont miss out everyone go!!!!

Dont wait for me to say i told ya so 


Ol tightlippers:--|


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Fishing_Feud said:


> there is a Drumfest at the point this weekend dont miss out everyone go!!!!
> 
> Dont wait for me to say i told ya so
> 
> ...


Already there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Depart at 7:00 AM.


Fred


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

the reelrebel and crew will be south bound and down a 2:30 am


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This much I can tellya...*

*NTKG* already has a headstart...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> *NTKG* already has a headstart...


Good Job Neil.... Thanks for not calling me to go fishing w/ ya....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Good Job Neil.... Thanks for not calling me to go fishing w/ ya....


ROTFLMAO!

Don't worry Teo the plan is to get you one of those "sissyfish" as they call them tomorrow. Should be some good eatin on Easter!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Good Job Neil.... Thanks for not calling me to go fishing w/ ya....


Now I don't feel near as bad when he didn't call me but he also Booted the AC to the curb  to sneak off to the Point to go fishn


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Straight from tha horse a$$*

Ric Burnley..aka fisherman landed 5 last nite, and poor...don't wanna call no-one back NTKG was hooked up to 4 and lost 2....betcha he was tryin ta horse them fish in.... jus like on DD's boat....

great job boys.....wishin I was there


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ditto, on what Shooter said.*



Shooter said:


> Now I don't feel near as bad when he didn't call me but he also Booted the AC to the curb  to sneak off to the Point to go fishn


Thats your AC brother Teo.  Sure glad he's not on our network, we would cut him up for bait.  And dats a fact Jack! .....Hat


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

AL ya should booked it down with the psycos we had a good time and hooked into some nice fish


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

For those that don't care for the drummies theirs a "Doggy Blitz" probably goin on right now....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

AMEN to that!!! I think I lost count at a zillion and 5 :--|


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> AMEN to that!!! I think I lost count at a zillion and 5 :--|


Thinks they were laying on the bottom on their back with their mouth open...got sick of pulling on them boys, but at least they was nice'uns.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

How big were ur doggies?


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

hokieboy said:


> How big were ur doggies?


I'd say around 3', didn't bother to measure.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

good fighters.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i saw a few doggies aroudn 5 and 6 we got a few shots of them somewhere


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

awesome andy. I am goin down ther in May. Were yall on the outer bar catchin the drum and was anyone catchin them not on the outer bar?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

shoot i hooked up on a doggy that pulled drag off of my 525 so fast i thought it was a cobe


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

man the fever is hittin even if it is only about some doggies


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hokieboy said:


> man the fever is hittin even if it is only about some doggies


i got a fever but aint no cowbell gonna cure it!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hokieboy said:


> awesome andy. I am goin down ther in May. Were yall on the outer bar catchin the drum and was anyone catchin them not on the outer bar?


yea there were a few during teh lower tide i caught a few pups out there


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Are waders needed to get to the bar or can i catch some jsut from the sand.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hokieboy said:


> Are waders needed to get to the bar or can i catch some jsut from the sand.


water is warm


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

that warm? I can get out there may 10th without waders. Man that would be awesome.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

your telling me you were catchin 6ft long doggies?????


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

NTKG said:


> your telling me you were catchin 6ft long doggies?????


hankadank had a biggem


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

6ft? hm... thats like teo plus a foot... anda half


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> 6ft? hm... thats like teo plus a foot... anda half


You ain't much taller than me.... you get wet wading to the bar just like the rest of us. You're not Big El, who wades out normal while I have to bounce off the bottom to get some air.


----------

